# Teaching To Not Accept Food From Strangers



## Point Blank

Is it even possible? 

Has anyone trained their dog to do this?

Food is a big weakness and a "bad man" could befreind with a $1 pack of hot dogs,enough to gain entry to the house,etc.

I would really like to teach my 13 week old this.Thx for any help.


----------



## sagelfn

I give strangers treats to give to my dog so that he will like to meet new people

When your dog is old enough 2-3 yrs, he'll know if someone is welcome in the home food or no food


----------



## doggiedad

i taught my last Shep not to take food from a
stranger. i also taught him not to eat off the ground.

to teach him not to take food from a stranger
i would have someone offer him a treat. the treat
was laced with hot sauce. i would let the stranger give 
him a treat then i would say "no". it didn't take him
long not to accept things from a stranger.

with things on the ground i did the same thing.
i would take a treat or some meat laced with hot sauce
and lay it on the ground before we came out for a walk.
i would walk my dog past the laces treat. i would let him
eat the treat then i would say "no". again he learned
rather quickly not to eat of the ground.

you have a young pup. i wouldn't do this untill
your pup is much older.

the dog i have now does accept things from strangers.
i don't leave my dog in the yard so i'm
not to worried about him being poisoned. i live
in a nice area but i check my yard for foreign
matter.


----------



## doggiedad

i don't think all Sheps have this perception.
some Sheps are protective. my dog
isn't protective and i don't count on him
for protection. i protect him.



sagelfn said:


> I give strangers treats to give to my dog so that he will like to meet new people
> 
> When your dog is old enough 2-3 yrs, he'll know if someone is welcome in the home food or no food


----------



## sagelfn

His pup is 13wks though, not nearly old enough to know what he'll be. I would focus more on teaching the pup to like people and not fear them than worry about the pup attacking someone trying to break into the home. 13wk old pup is not mature enough to handle that.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

^ What she said!


----------



## JKlatsky

The only way to teach a dog to not accept food from strangers is in generally aversive techniques. These are not things that you do with puppies. Understand also that when you teach a dog something...you never actually teach them to "not" do something, but more often to do something. SO you have to start thinking in terms of what you want your dog to do. Only eat from you? Only eat from a certain bowl? I think this article points out some pitfalls and you can see that this type of training which they do with MWDs is not for young pups. 

Dr. P's Dog Training: Food Refusal Training

Poison Proofing Your Dog


----------



## Zoeys mom

I know my neighbors trained all three of their dogs to only eat from their left hand since most people are right handed. I have no clue how though and their on vacation,lol Unless your worried about poisoning which would be most commonly done from food thrown into your yard I wouldn't worry- an intruder may get your dog to eat the hot dog, but she'll still scare the **** out of him when she's done eating


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I would imagine it's hard to train not to take food from strangers especially when you have a food hog for a dog

All of mine would be HAPPY to take food from anyone, except Masi. 

I certainly didn't train her NOT to, but the majority of people who give her food, she will spit it out as if they are handing her poison IF I pick up that spit out food and hand it to her, or someone she knows, she'll take it.. just her


----------



## Shadow's mum

Ha ha ha Shadow does this ^ ^^ and she has never been taught to.
My brother laughs and says it's because the food/treats that the strangers are giving her aren't good enough (cheap).


----------

